# Norton Ghost



## interface (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi Habe gerade mein XP neu aufgepielt mit allem drum und dran und wollte mir nun mit Ghost ein Image auf DVD brennen.
Unter XP ist alles ok sagt 7958MB ist das image groß und startet
den Rechner neu.
Dann findet er auch auch die CD/DVD Laufwerke aber sobald Ghost da ist sagt er das er keine Laufwerke findet ?
Kein Plan was geht, gibt es auch eine alternative zu Ghost ?
Oder was kann da der Fehler sein ?

cu


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Dezember 2004)

HI,
sind Festplatte und CD/DVD am selben IDE-Kontroller ? (selbe Flachbandkabel)
Wenn ja und wenn möglich, trennen.


----------



## knackpunkt83 (29. Dezember 2004)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ichs richtig verstanden habe. 

Ist das Image schon erstellt und du willst es nur noch brennen?
Wenn ja warum wird dann Ghost nochmal gestartet.

Als Alternative kann ich Power Quest Drive Image empfehlen.


----------



## Nightcrawler (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Leg in deinen Brenner einen DVD Rohling rein.
Dann erkennt er das Laufwerk.

Am besten du läßt Ghost das Image hoch komprimieren. Dann benötigst du nur einen DVD Rohling für die Sicherung.

@knackpunkt83

Norton Ghost startet den Rechner neu weil er in den MS-DOS Modus geht um die Systempartion zu sichern.


Ich habe GHOST selbst benutzt und finde das Prigramm super.
Aber es hat leider einen Minus Punkt.
Man kann keine Inkrementale Sicherung während des laufenden Systems machen. Sondern nur eine komplette Sicherung.

Da ist TrueImage von Acronis besser. Da geht Inkrementale Sicherung.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------

